# diamond shaped spots on rbp sides? view if you have this problem



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello P-FURY this is my *first official post.
in case you havent seen my activation, my name is michael, im 20 years old and reside in the US. i have kept fish since i was in the 6th grade. first fish i started off with at that age were (3) 2 feet channa.. i enjoy exotic fish and plants.
this is my second batch of pygo i have owned. first were grown to adults then given back to the original owner. i miss them..

anyways. lets move on to the problem i got im trying to make this post as benefical to OTHERS with the SAME problem. so we can learn and defeat whats hurting our little guys.

i took a look at plowboys chart that he just posted.
ive come up with this as symptoms they are my best bet.
Sprolegnia fungus? my other natt is gettin messed up more and more everyday, hes not looking good today it got noticibly worse as it is almost starting to BLEED.!!!







im taking pictures as i am typing im going to do my best to capture.. they're fast creatures =]
he also has something over his eye, i used malachite green a few months ago and yea ive read these are not so great for red bellys and it came back.. so i tried some salt in fish tank with higher temp = symptoms have gotten severe.. take a look. eye fungus started off as cottony growth, then turned into film.. it makes me sad i went on vacation and came back to this i think he is actually going to loose his eye.. the black pupil is pretty much gone and replaced by a white growth.. take a look at the macro. what kind of meds should i get for him because its not looking very good as you will see.. its gotta be a parasite or something, i feed these guys good. guppie feeders to keep them busy, beefheart, salmon, shrimp.. there is 2 specimens in a 60 gal, i use a emperor 400 with 4 carbon/mechanical a bio wheel and my own homemade benefical bacterial culture holder..

im going to post these on my photobucket and post links, so it will be more high quality, download the images and use windows picture viewer, and select the magnifying glass to get a high detail view. thanks PFURY.

Links:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/bottxo/Picture006.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/bott...icture007-3.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/bott...icture008-1.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/bott...icture009-3.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/bott...icture010-1.jpg

~michael


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

iammikeol said:


> Hello P-FURY this is my *first official post.
> in case you havent seen my activation, my name is michael, im 20 years old and reside in the US. i have kept fish since i was in the 6th grade. first fish i started off with at that age were (3) 2 feet channa.. i enjoy exotic fish and plants.
> this is my second batch of pygo i have owned. first were grown to adults then given back to the original owner. i miss them..
> 
> ...


First thing i will say is test you water for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates as well as any other tests you may have. From this i would suggest a good (like 30%-50%) water change with dechlorinated water. Make sure its a close temp to the tank water


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

This is not the problem it is much more serious. i think this is a parasite or something melafix or something must be added (i just dont know what) my water is pristine. also i change my water 30-40percent every 4 days.. if not every 2. but ill change my water because i have to anyways today. ill keep you updated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a fungal/bacterial infection to me. Is it just on this one P? I would treat the tank with Melafix AND Pimafix after your water change. Dont be offended but alot of ppl come on here and say they have pristine water conditions. We like to see the actual numbers so that we can help you the best possible way









Please tell us more about your set up and fish. Tank size, amount of fish, what size are they, how long have you had them in that tank, when did first symptoms start etc.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It could possibly be a fungal infection, but if you ask for help, you have to state as much as you cna you cant just assume we know what your setup is. If we dont know who you are, i cant assume you have perfect water as some people may noteven know ammonia and nitrites are

"Dont be offended but alot of ppl come on here and say they have pristine water conditions."

Ammonia and nitrites are toxic to fish, you have to keep these at practically 0, you can say your nitrites are at like 5, but you arnt doing something right if your always lying about having no ammonia. Sure ammonia... can happen to everybody but if you have health problems, ammonia and nitrites are a good starting point. You can also have pristine water that is perfect for fish but looks like mud. its the biological filtration that matters. Also with mela and pimafix there are peopel that dont even think they do anything.

30-40% water change every four days is also a bit excessive. That would be fine per week. If you want to change that much water a drip system may work better as you arnt constantly stressing them out.


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

i currently dont know my parameters because my friend has that stuff. the tank is 60 gallons. ive had them for over a year..
2 pygo. both 8 inches. water is damn crystal clear.. and allways is. setup, fake plants and gravel. nothing special. heater is set to 80 degF

its only effecting one fish thats why i know its not a water issue its bacterial or fungal and its messin the lil guy up.. im pretty sure one of his eyes is donezo now because of this. looks like its just rotted away. ill pick up some mela tommorow. should i get both or is there one more in particular i should get/use.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

In extreme cases of especially stubborn infections, PimaFix has been designed to work synergistically with MelaFix. Using PimaFix and MelaFix together provides the added benefit of quick tissue regeneration and wound healing.

Any time a physical abrasion damages fish tissue, bacterial and fungal pathogens seize the opportunity to infect the fish. Shipping, netting, and poor water quality also weaken the fish's immune system, permitting disease problems to occur. Skin and fin abrasions are an unavoidable part of fishkeeping.

Add 1 tsp. (5 ml) of each for every 10 U.S. gallons (40 L) of aquarium water. Repeat dose daily for 7 days. After 7 days, make a 25% water change. Treatment can be continued for an additional 7 days if necessary.

Good Luck and hope this helps


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

thank you very good advice.


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

picked up some melafix today, petco didnt have pimafix ill look for it tommorow.
is this product good? so im reading this cures bacterial infections.. how about the fungus.. does pima do a good job curing? or is there any other products i should look for and pick up.? the eye condition concerns me.
is pimafix potent enough to heal/fix this problem?

View attachment macro.bmp


incase you cant figure it out its a macro of my pygos eye


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Pimafix covers the fungal infections. As for your P's eye, it looks to damaged to save In My Opinion.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Just looked at the pictures, they look like heater burns. Had this myself once, with fry but healed up without meds. I would suggest you check your water for ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Big Den said:


> Just looked at the pictures, they look like heater burns. Had this myself once, with fry but healed up without meds. I would suggest you check your water for ammonia and nitrites.


 That was py first thought, but i think heater burns are usually more elongated though. I would also separate the one guy from the others if possible.


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

he is allways by the heater.. so that would explain plus i cranked it up when i added salt so yea id say so also.. its a damn shame that his eye is gone. oh well hes a warrior. i moved the heater out of the guys usual spot.. (corner) my other pygo messes with him alot im guessing they're both males tryna diss it out allways.. i thought about seperation but i do not have a divider, all i got is an extra tank with no heater/filter.. not much good. i just added the second dose of mela this morning the wound looked noticibly whiter as if the healing process has started. gonna get some food for em today..


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

iammikeol said:


> i currently dont know my parameters because my friend has that stuff. the tank is 60 gallons. ive had them for over a year..
> 2 pygo. both 8 inches. water is damn crystal clear.. and allways is. setup, fake plants and gravel. nothing special. heater is set to 80 degF
> 
> its only effecting one fish thats why i know its not a water issue its bacterial or fungal and its messin the lil guy up.. im pretty sure one of his eyes is donezo now because of this. looks like its just rotted away. ill pick up some mela tommorow. should i get both or is there one more in particular i should get/use.


Pure ammonia is crystal clear as well.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Big Den said:


> Just looked at the pictures, they look like heater burns. Had this myself once, with fry but healed up without meds. I would suggest you check your water for ammonia and nitrites.


I would have to say heater burns and it dont have to be a elongated burn its just wre the fishes side contacts the heater and the fish are kinda plump get a heater guard.


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

been adding meds.. wounds dont look noticeably better but different. wounds have been whited over.. eye looks a little better also.. 
this is day 3


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd bet my paycheck (which isn't much) on heater burns. Without a doubt............


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

i finally found something to seperate them.. the wound was lookin kinda meaty... or aka food to his tankmate..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Regardless of what it is for the cuts alone, salt will work just fine as they arnt anything too serious.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Do a few large water changes over the course of the week. It looks like the same ammonia related thing my manny would get if the water wasnt changed often enough and the ammonia builds up.


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks exactly like when my fish had a fungal infection. The fish looked like it was just starting to melt away. Can you tell if it looks like the sores are getting worse or better? It happened to my fish when uneaten food got left in the tank and rotted. Didn't see it for way too long before I found it and was able to get the problem under control. I'm not sure if you have yet but it would be a good idea to test your water just to know what's going on.


----------

